# My New Sig



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just made this hardcore nice sig using a pen tool and some shapes...








hows does it look?
any improvements?
maybe a reflection of the entire sig?


I resized it to be ok for this site so it might not look as good as it should


----------



## Gian (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, I really like that.
It's simple, but it still catches your attention.
Nice, nice!


----------



## Anakir (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it too. A reflection may be a nice touch, I can see it. But, I prefer it the way it is right now.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it too. It's hard to see the number 5 in the corner.
Off Topic : Yay 500th post


----------



## Myke (Nov 19, 2008)

super clean dude, very nice job.


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

as i said it was resized...

here is the larger one





the s on this one shows up right


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

It's simple, but that's why it's so good lookin'!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Its nice and simple, I like the smaller version as it goes!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice, and I like the smaller version too..Feels kinda mystic, but the bigger one kills that illusion!


----------

